# How much to feed large breed puppy



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

We have a mastiff mix puppy, she is 14 weeks old, about 30 pounds.

She has an estimated adult weight of 100 pounds (or more)

I am feeding her kirklands lamb and rice (not puppy food) because I read that puppy food was not appropriate for giant breed puppies.

But I have been trying to google a list of how much she should be eating per day and I can't seem to find one.

We are feeding her about 4 cups a day and wondering if this sounds right?

her activity is about moderate, and she is lean (not thin but lean) and I want to keep her lean as she grows so she stays healthy.


----------



## john47 (Apr 5, 2010)

there should be feeding guide on the dog food bag. start with what it says. you may have to adjust if you see your dog getting fat or to thin.


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

I have adult dog food so the bag instructions are for adult dogs...


----------



## kerplunk105 (Mar 5, 2008)

Sounds like you are feeding her the right amount if she is lean but not skinny.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

There are good brand puppy foods that are good for large breed puppies, you just need to pay attention to the calcium content. 

My GSD has an expected weight of the same, and we were feeding him 6 cups a day until 6 months and he was staying lean.


----------

